# OASE Profiskim 100



## skrueger (7. Aug. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit kurzem einen Oase Profi Skim 100. Jedoch habe ich trotz einer vermeintlich starken Pumpe (Promax 30000) kein gutes Leistungsergebnis.

Vorab die Frage in die Runde: Gibt es einen unter Euch, der schon mal eine Profiskim100 erforlgreich installiert hat?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## scholzi (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: OASE Profiskim 100*

Hi Stefan und :willkommen im Forum
Es scheint nicht viele Leute zu geben die so ein Prachtskimmer haben!
Hast du mit Oase schonmal telefoniert? Manchmal ist die Lösung einfacher als man denkt!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: OASE Profiskim 100*

Unfassbar:
Was kann dieses Geschwür besser (bzw. eben nicht),
als ein perfekt funktionierender Rohrskimmer von der Stange 
um weniger als 10% des Preises?


----------



## Doc (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: OASE Profiskim 100*

Wenn man diesen denn auch richtig positioniert 

Hab nen billigen Schwimmskimmer, nach 2 Tagen rausgeholt und 4cm hohen Dreck drin ... das Ganze für schlappe 55€  ... bissl modifiziert


----------



## Creature (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: OASE Profiskim 100*

Wieso hat deine Pumpe denn kein gutes Leistungsergebniss? Bei theoretisch möglichen 30.000 Liter die Stunde sollte der Skimmer doch wunderbar Arbeiten.

Was bringt deine Pumpe denn , haste mal gemessen?


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: OASE Profiskim 100*

Servus Stefan

Herzlich Willkommen



> Jedoch habe ich trotz einer vermeintlich starken Pumpe (Promax 30000) kein gutes Leistungsergebnis.


Inwiefern ... 
Saugt er zu schwach ...

Betreibst du ihn in Schwerkraft oder gepumpt ... denn ...



> Durchflussmenge (Gravitation): 6.000 - 12.000 l/h
> Durchflussmenge (gepumpt):    8.000 - 30.000 l/h


Quelle

So nebenbei ... den Preis finde ich unverschämt ... Und ...

Die Einbautiefe von 





> Einbautiefe:  max. 530 mm


finde ich nicht prickelnd ... da kannst ja den von DSP (derschwarzepeter) angemerkten  auch verwenden, wenn nicht gepumpt ...

Zeig uns deinen Teich und den Skimmer ... die Filteranlage wäre auch von Interesse


----------



## skrueger (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: OASE Profiskim 100*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank zunächst für die Antworten bisher!

ich hatte vorher auch einen gut funktionierenden Rohrskimmer gepumpt, jedoch war die Kapazität mit dem kleinen Korb schnell erschöpft und der Korb war so voll, dass der skimmer irgendwann dicht war.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir trotz des erheblichen Preises den großen angeschafft. der soll bis zu 12 kg im Korb sammeln können, und somit wollte ich die  Zeiten von einem entleeren zum nächsten verlängern.

Ich benutze den Profi 100 gepumpt, eben an dem einen Strang der Promax 30000. Somit ziehen dort 15000/Stunde.

Aber offenbar nicht genug, als das der Schwimmring durch den Sog heruntergezogen wird und eben skimmt.

Oase hat mir in verschiedenen Mails geschrieben, dass ich eine Expert 2000 anschliessen soll und dann wäre alles gut. Ich denke dass das nicht die beste/kostengünstigste Lösung sein kann.

Oase sagt ebenso, dass die Saugleitung mit 1,5'' nicht ausreicht und den Durchlass zu sehr reduziert. Aber der Skimmer hat nun mal einen  2'' Anschluss und die Pumpe 1,5''.
Diese Saugleitung ist ca. 5 m lang.

An der Druckseite habe ich die Standard Leitung von 2" von ca. 10m und ca. 1,5m pumphöhe über Wasserlevel.

Ich hatte mal eine 16000 Aquamax direkt mit 1m Schlauch an den Profi 100 angeschlossen und das funktionierte wie verrückt.

Also sind meine Querschnitte in Verbindung mit den Längen  das Problem? Aber wie soll ich das verändern. Die Dinge sind nun mal dort wo sie seit Jahren stehen.

Daten:

60 qm Oberfläche
85 Kubikmeter Inhalt
Promax 30000 Pumpe
5 Kammer Vortex Filter.

Ich baue auf Eure wertvolle Erfahrung.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## skrueger (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: OASE Profiskim 100*

Sorry Schreibfehler:
Oase hat mir in verschiedenen Mails geschrieben, dass ich eine Expert 2000 anschliessen soll und dann wäre alles gut. Ich denke dass das nicht die beste/kostengünstigste Lösung sein kann.

Es muss heissen Expert 20000...


----------



## Nori (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: OASE Profiskim 100*

Eigentlich hast du deine Frage selbst beantwortet:
Es liegt an den Längen und eventl. am saugseitigen Querschnitt.
Als erstes und kostengünstigstes würde ich zumindest eine Seite - am besten die Saugseite auf 1-2m verkürzen.
Das sollte immer gehen, man muss halt schlimmstenfalls die Druckseite dann verlängern . 
Aber zum Testen sollte es genügen.
Dann kann man den Querschnitt auch in der Saugleitung auf  2" mittels Adaption vergrößern - ist auch kein Aufwand, Verschraubungen mit 2"-Schlauchanschluss etc. gibts für ein paar Euro.
Generell sollte man bei solchen Schlauchlängen auf glattwandige Schläuche zurückgreifen - ich verwende einen  2" Gewebeschläuch für die Druckseite oder vielleicht über eine Verrohrung nachdenken.

Gruß Nori


----------



## skrueger (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: OASE Profiskim 100*

Danke Nori,

ich werde dann mal wieder in den Teich steigen und die Länge und den Querschnitt auf der Saugseite verändern.
Vermutlich wird es das sein. Ich hoffe!!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: OASE Profiskim 100*



skrueger schrieb:


> ... ich hatte vorher auch einen gut funktionierenden Rohrskimmer gepumpt,
> jedoch war die Kapazität mit dem kleinen Korb schnell erschöpft und der Korb war so voll,
> dass der skimmer irgendwann dicht war.


Aha, DA liegt der Hund begraben!

Die Sache liegt ganz einfach so:
Ein Skimmer soll die Oberfläche des Teiches mitsamt dem darauf schwimmenden Schmutz, Bättern, Staub, usw absaugen
und sonst NICHTS.
Was der unter anderem auch NICHT soll, ist irgend etwas davon abzufiltern;
DAS ist die Aufgabe des Filters - der muss dafür weder skimmen, noch MP3 abspielen.
Das sind einfach 2 völlig verschiedene Funktionen, die in einem Gerät zu verheiraten
(wie man bei so Kinderspielzeug-Skimmer-Filter-Pumpen-Geschwüren oft sieht),
nur zu mehr als unglücklichen und schlecht funktionierenden Lösungen führt;
"Profi"-Lösungen sind SO NIE ausgeführt!

Ein Korb oder Vergleichbares hat deshalb im Skimmer nichts verloren;
wer meint, bei ihm funktioniere das trotzdem prächtig, der brauchert den Korb nicht, 
weil er ohnehin eine relativ saubere Oberfläche hat oder nur eine bessere Vogeltränke betreibt.

Mein 160 Rohrskimmer um ein paar Euerlein räumt im Herbst hunderte kg Obstbaumlaub durch
und verstopft dabei nie - wie auch?
Ein 100er Rohr legt sich nicht so leicht zu
und das Laub sammelt sich dann hintendran im Grobfilter.


P.S.: Die BESSEREN Schläuche sind Rohre:
Die liegen immer so, wie man sie verlegt hat und werden nie geknickt oder eingedellt,
was enorme Widerstandserhöhungen zur Folge hat!


----------



## Redlisch (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: OASE Profiskim 100*

Hallo,
der Korb verhindert das in der gepumpten Version zu große Stücke in den Rotor kommen und die Pumpe blockiert.
Meist hat er 8 oder 10mm große Löcher, genau das was in den Datenblättern der Pumpe steht. Sind halt zuviele große Blätter etc. unterwegs, so füllt sich der Korb, nicht mehr und nicht weniger ...
Bei Schwerkraft sitzt die Pumpe nach dem Filter ....

Also bitte unterscheiden nach Schwerkraft und gepumpte Version !

@Stefan
Leg einfach einen größeren Schlauch und reduzier ihn erst an dem (zukleinen) Anschluß !


Axel


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: OASE Profiskim 100*



Redlisch schrieb:


> ... der Korb verhindert das in der gepumpten Version zu große Stücke in den Rotor kommen und die Pumpe blockiert.


Aha, verstanden:
Weil sonst die teure, aber schlecht geeignete, da partikelempfindliche Pumpe nicht pumpt,
wird die durch einen zum Grobfilter vergewaltigten Skimmer geschützt, 
der dann nach ein paar großen Blätter nicht mehr skimmt, 
wofür man ihn eigentlich horrend überteuert gekauft hat. 

SO schaut definitiv KEINE Profilösung aus. 

Dabei ist es völlig egal ob Schwerkraft oder gepumpte Version:
Bei mir kommt gleich nach dem Rohrskimmer die Pumpe und dann ca. 15 m Rohrleitung zum Grobfilter.
Zum Messen des Volumenstromes habe ich einen faustgroßen Paradeiser* durchschwimmen lassen
- ohne die kleinste Schramme, versteht sich!
(Messergebnis: 20.000 Liter/Stunde bei 135 W Wirkleistungsaufnahme der Pumpe)
Skimmer und Pumpe laufen seit ca. 2 1/2 Jahren wartungsfrei und ohne sie zu säubern.
(Bei heftigem Laubanfall im Herbst muss der Grobfilter halt täglich gereinigt werden,
indem man ihn wie einen Kübel rausnimmt und auf den Kompost kippt.)



Redlisch schrieb:


> Leg einfach einen größeren Schlauch und reduzier ihn erst an dem (zukleinen) Anschluß ...


... damit ist sichergestellt,
dass das System genau DORT verstopfen wird.
Ist das in Stefans Fall eine günstige Stelle oder erfordert die einen Taucheinsatz?


*) Paradeiser: wohlschmeckende, aromatische Form der Supermarkt-Tomate


----------



## Redlisch (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: OASE Profiskim 100*

Hallo,
ich weis ja nicht was du rauchst, aber so viel ist sicher, es scheint dich zu verwirren ....

Er will nicht sein kompletten Teich umbauen (von gepumpt auf Schwerkraft), sondern sucht eine Lösung zu seinem Problem - mit den vorhanden Bauelementen.

Da er einen Korb vor hat - haben muß, wegen der Pumpe- wird überhaupt nichts verstopfen...



> (Bei heftigem Laubanfall im Herbst muss der Grobfilter halt täglich gereinigt werden,
> indem man ihn wie einen Kübel rausnimmt und auf den Kompost kippt.)



Genau das macht er so auch mit dem Korb im Skimmer ...


Axel


----------



## Digicat (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: OASE Profiskim 100*

Servus Stefan

Es wurde ja schon fast alles geschrieben ...

Kennst du diese SeiteWürde sich eine Pumpenkammer wie in Skizze #3 realisieren lassen ... 
Die Pumpe muß ja dann nur druckseitig an dein vorhandenes __ Filtersystem angeschlossen werden ... 
Der Skimmer würde dann ich Schwerkraft betrieben werden, ohne Korb im Skimmer und würde alles in die Pumpenkammer saugen.
In der PK kannst einen Grobabscheider integrieren ...

Eventuell so ...
 
Statt der Leca-Kugeln wäre dann die Pumpe ...

Reinigen des Grobabscheider versteht sich von selbst


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: OASE Profiskim 100*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Da er einen Korb vor hat - haben muß, wegen der Pumpe- wird überhaupt nichts verstopfen...


... nur skimmt der überteuerte Apparat nimmer, 
nachdem ein paar Blättchen reingeschwommen sind. 

Lieber Axel,
NICHT ich habe Stefan geraten, er müsse seinen Teich umbauen;
DU hast auf die Unterscheidung zwischen Schwerkraft und gepumpter Version gepocht,
die jedoch für die korrekte Funktion des Skimmers absolut irrelevant ist,
wenn der nicht auch noch zusätzlich filtern muss.

Ist der Grobfilter jedoch unabhängig vom Skimmer angeordnet,
dann kann der einfach ausreichend groß dimensioniert werden, um auch große Mengen Laub aufzunehmen 
und ohne den Skimmer auch nur ein kleines bisschen in seiner Funktion zu beeinträchtigen.
Auch kann man den Filter an einer leicht zugänglichen, eventuell versteckten Stelle anordnen,
während der Skimmer an der optimalen Position sitzt, wie es die Strömungs- und Windverhältnisse erfordern.
 

Es tut mir leid, wenn ich dich verwirrt habe,
(nachdem ich Nichtraucher bin, wird´s wohl an DEINEM Kraut liegen :smoki)
aber wenn diese eierlegende Wollmilchsau des Skimmer-Filter-Wesens so toll wäre,
gäbe es dieses Thema nicht hier im Forum.

Fakt ist:
Das krampfhafte Verheiraten von Funktionen, führt sehr, sehr selten zu praktikablen Lösungen,
drum haben wir Messer, Gabel und Löffel nicht in einem Universalmampfgerät kombiniert
und fristen Hammer-Zangen-Schraubendreher-Kombinationen genauso ein tristes Nischenleben,
wie die Akkubohrmaschine, die mit einem einzigen Wechselantrieb (aber 2. Akku)
auch eine Akkustichsäge und einen Akkuschleifer realisieren will.
Da reihen sich Skimmer-Filter-Kombis nahtlos ein;
zwar teuer, aber DAMIT arbeiten Profis nie.


----------



## U.d.o (28. Okt. 2011)

Dieser Oase Skimmer ist - wie leider so vieles von Oase - nur teuer und nicht wirklich tauglich, ich habe das Teil nach mehreren Versuchen einfach wieder zurück gegeben.


----------

